# Catching Cold Water Bass



## russ010 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well... since there is an article out on ESPN, I figure I might as well share one of my secrets too... I too use large lipless cranks during this time of year, but I don't go to a 1oz lure. I stick with the 1/2oz lure (the water I fish is Gin Clear, and visible down to about 10').. I have tried a lot of techniques, but what really works for me is to yo-yo the lure.

I cast it out far (I have a 7'1" rod with 15# fluoro) and let it sink, spooling more line off as it drops straight down (well, not straight, if you've ever watched it fall, they fall erratically). I then let it sit on bottom for about 20 sec, then rip the rod straight up, let it fall, then twitch it a time or 2 again mimicking an injured baitfish. I do this all the way to the boat, and one cast will usually take me about 2-3 min to get in. I've had a lot of success with it sitting on the floor after about 10sec, then rip it up - as soon as the bait has come up as far as it is going to go, the bass grabs hold and almost always head for deeper water. The line should be tight by the time you see it moving and to set the hook, sweep it to the side opposite of the way the fish is running.

My water temps are mid 40s, and I'll use this in deep water over creek channels and road beds until the water gets to about 52*... then I'm deep cranking and texas rigging throughout the rest of the season.

If you want to read the article by BASS - here it is: https://proxy.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/members/insider/bmmarchive/story?page=b_fea_2009_Big_Lipless_Cranks_0209_public

Tight Lines and catch one for me!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2009)

Good stuff Russ - I use a similar tactic when the water is below 40* - use a suspending bait and give it a sharp tug and the LET IT SIT for up to a minute. The bass will take it while it is doing nothing.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 24, 2009)

I throw medium diving cranks with a wide wobble on south facing points and gravel banks. Works for me.


----------



## redbug (Feb 24, 2009)

I have had my best results in cold water (low 40's) using a jerk bait with very long pauses between the twitches 
once the water warms above 45* I switch to a crank bait with a lot of red in it that dives 6 to 8 ft and work it very slowly.

I know guys that fish all winter using the trap style baits like Russ is talking about with great success. 

Russ, have you ever tried a silver buddy ?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 24, 2009)

Silver Buddy??... never heard of it - but following this post, I will be doing a google search!

But I do use medium and deep diving crankbaits in 10-20' of water with success... doesn't have to be suspending, but it does help. I rip them for about 5-6 turns, then let them sit for a while, and use the rod to pull the bait back to the boat... Shad raps have been giving me good success in past years around this time, but I haven't put them to the test yet. I've got some of the new X-Raps, so I'll try them out this weekend. I also got a new Bomber suspending deep diver.... never saw the bombers that suspend - so it will get tested this weekend too.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 24, 2009)

Silver buddys the bomb!!! =D>


----------



## russ010 (Feb 24, 2009)

I didn't know that's what a silver buddy is...

I've got something just like that, but I have no idea where it came from. It's painted like a shad or something... I'll take a pic of it when I get home and post it on here.. Never fished it either


----------



## redbug (Feb 24, 2009)

i was given a silver buddy years ago and never fished it. 
Last winter a guy was fishing the Potomac if Feb? in an area called the spoils and caught
an 11lb large mouth on a bps sonic (silver buddy style bait) that is when i started hearing about these baits in the winter
guys fish them on the Susquehanna Flats all winter long ripping them off the bottom like you describe.

I had my first experience with a jigging spoon this past fall on Kerr Lake and had a ball
It was cool catching Bass in 45 ft of water and then fizzing them

Wayne


----------

